# Pedigree abbreviations



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Just been looking at Elvis's parents (Gonegos Proud Mary, Zagiva Bukk) pedigrees on vizsla database, there's a lot of abbreviations I'm not familiar with so I thought it might be good to see if we can maybe make a glossary of them.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

for example, what does ; "Int/Hun/Hun Sh/Hun GrCh" mean? it all sounds very grand but I've no idea what it means.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Int = International

Hungarian Show Champion

Not sure about the other one - you could ask Zsofi at Zoldmali.

One of them should be a hunting qualification, as in Hungary you can not register the pups if the parents haven't passed their hunting qualification.

Gonegos Proud Mary is litter sister to Flynn's Mother so I guess Elvis and Flynn are cousins. Hope we can take them grouse pointing together one day.

So excited for you D. Do you want this little puppy coat - , other wise I will find another home for it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a site with a bunch of them defined. http://pawvillage.com/info/titles.asp#field. The ones you listed all look like conformation titles, but Hotm is right, there should be a working title in there too. Keeping track of the titles definitely gets crazy when you add in so many organizations!


----------

